# Intercontinental Hapkido Federation?



## kubachi (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmmm, just finished reading about this "federation" online and it's near my area (west Houston). Does anyone know anything about it or who instructs? One article said "guest instructor", which is odd I think. Anyway, any insight would be really helpful.


----------

